# Anyone tried Wen hair care products?



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

watching an infomercial now and really tempted... does this stuff really work like they say it does?


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

no but now I want to try it after looking at the website!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I use it and LOVE it! We talked a bit about it in this thread.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/100657-drugstore-shampoos-2.html


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just actually saw this infommercial a little bit ago, haha. Then I saw the price and changed the channel :HistericalSmiley:

I actually just got hooked on Organix shampoo/conditioner. Love love love it!!! Never going back to any of those ones I had been using before like Pantene, John Frieda, Herbal Essence, LOreal...none! I'm addicted to this stuff, it smells intoxicating in the shower as well and I think it really makes my hair nicer. My boyfriends mom recommended it to me, and now my mom and I both use it.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you guys for your responses (and the point to the other thread)... if I do get it, I'll add my review there too


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've tried conditioner only washing, which I think is what the Wen system pretty much is. I couldn't get used to it. I need high lather to feel clean and like my hair is clean. I have fine hair but have a TON of it so the slightest thing weighs it down terribly. 

I think it would be fun to try, for the sake of trying it. Let us know!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a very high quality product and will work well especially if you have curly hair or colored hair.. It truly was amasing on my friend that has colored frizzy curly hair.. It made the curl soft and bouncy and the color stayed true forever.. On my hair which is not color treated, It felt clean and bouncy even though my hair is wavy and fine..It didn't lay it down at all.. But you really need to follow the directions to the letter.. Don't try to skimp on the process or your hair will not be clean.... I was a hair dresser for over 25 years, and I couldn't recommend this product more highly. I wonder how it would do on our malts? MMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks to me like people are getting burned by ordering it. Wen Haircare @ Pissed Consumer


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Looks to me like people are getting burned by ordering it. Wen Haircare @ Pissed Consumer


Actually, when I went to the link you posted, most of them were compliments with a few unhappy customers. The one clearly did not listen to the comercial very well and thought she would be getting a 30 day supply for a certain dollar amount. I have shoulder length hair and I've adjusted my automatic shipments, which you can do. I don't get the styling products just the Wen. So I get double the product for the same price. I have had to adjust mine to come every 5 1/2 months vs. 6 months. I've never had a problem with them and once when they messed up my order, I got a free 90 day supply for my inconvenience.:thumbsup:

I tried it on my Malts and really liked it the first couple of days. But they looked like they needed a bath way before the normal end of the week. I bathe them weekly.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I purchased the Wen products but did not have good luck with it. It did O.K. regarding cleaning my hair, but I got a terrible rash (all over :w00t after using it a few times in the shower. The rash had to be the result of this product. Nothing else was new. It immediately cleared up once I discontinued using it. Thumbs down for me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have been using Wen for almost a year now and I love it. My hair stylist raves about my hair every month when she sees me. It's got color on it and she is amazed how the color does not change at all from month to month. It doesn't fade at all. 

I learned about Wen from QVC and felt I had nothing to lose with their 30-day money back (incl. shipping) guarantee and they are so reliable. I got the instructional DVD also and it was very helpful to see exactly how all of the products should be applied, etc. The directions have to be followed to the "T" in order to get the best results. 

Most of the reviews on QVC are glowing. With most hair and cosmetic products you will see a wide range of opinions but I think for the most part the Wen reviews are very positive. 

I honestly think at least some negative reviews are due to the user not following the instructions. It is a new way of cleansing the hair so it takes a little getting used to. I even take mine to my beauty shop appointments as I don't want to use anything else!

Here's the link to Chaz Dean's site:
.:: Chaz Dean Studio ::. - New Products

I think QVC is out of the DVD... here it is on Chaz's site:
.:: Chaz Dean Studio ::. - Essentials

Here's the QVC link. Their prices are usually cheaper than on the Chaz Dean site: Wen Hair Care Products, WEN Hair Conditioner, Shampoo, Balm, Cleanser and more

There is one more site and that is the infomercial site. I know Crystal had great luck with them but I have a personal "thing" where I will not ever buy from an infomercial site. It doesn't look like this site has anywhere near the selection that QVC has. There are 5 different formulas available on QVC and I only see one on this site. Skimming the link above with the complaints .. I think those complaints are about the infomercial site, which are famous for having lousy customer service, which is why I won't deal with them ever. But again, Crystal had a good experience.
WEN Haircare


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm bringing this thread up again since I just tried Hair One (no sulfates) Shampoo/conditioner from Sally's last week. I really liked it! My hair stayed clean and had body for 3 days! I may have to try it on Cosy. For those who are thinking of trying it, it's 10.99 for a pump bottle of it and comes in different combos. I used the Jojoba one. There is really not much scent to it at all.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just placed my Wen order through QVC - can't wait to try it. Thanks for the links - I've been wanting to try this for quite a while.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wen is going to be featured on QVC... *Tonight at 10:00 Eastern* and *Sunday at 1:00 a.m. Eastern.* The Sunday show is just Wen. The one tonight is part of their Friday Night Beauty programming. QVC has a 30-day guarantee and is very fast issuing credits for returns. Their prices for Wen are great. It might be a good time to try it if you have been thinking about it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I placed my order on the 21st for the whole kit and it wasn't cheap! I also paid extra for the priority shipping which said it would be delivered in four days on the option list. (I'm very impatient) So I checked on the status today and it said it wouldn't be delivered until the 29th! 

So I called QVC to see what was going on and to have my shipping charge adjusted to the regular shipping - I thought that was only fair.

So, the rep says that it said on the receipt it wouldn't be delivered until the 29th and didn't I notice that - no I didn't! I was very nice and said I just wanted to be credited back for the difference in priority and regular shipping since it was going to take just as long. 

She tells me that she can't do that I should have noticed it said the 29th!  And, then she tells me as a COURTESY they would adjust it this time, but I would have to call back when I received it and request the adjustment again because it had shipped today. Shipped today? I order it on the 21st!  I asked her if she couldn't do it automatically - why should I have to call again and she just kept repeating she would do it as a COURTESTY but I would have to call back. COURTESTY MY BUTT!!!!

I just had to vent about this!!!!! This stuff better be good! LOL

I got so worked up I can even spell courtesy correctly!!! LOL

Linda


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> *Anyone tried Wen hair care products?*


 :blink:

no, :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

joe said:


> :blink:
> 
> no, :HistericalSmiley:


Captain Smarty Pants!!! :goof:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wen is the special of the day today (Sunday) on QVC. A great price! Also Chaz Dean is on, I think, all day with info and other products, too. It's a super size of the cleansing conditioner plus a couple other items. They also have the set of the DVD and comb and that is important to have, too!!

He's on right now from 9-11 Eastern Time.

QVC Official Site - Online Shopping for Jewelry, Beauty, Electronics, Fashion and more


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> I'm bringing this thread up again since I just tried Hair One (no sulfates) Shampoo/conditioner from Sally's last week. I really liked it! My hair stayed clean and had body for 3 days! I may have to try it on Cosy. For those who are thinking of trying it, it's 10.99 for a pump bottle of it and comes in different combos. I used the Jojoba one. There is really not much scent to it at all.


 
I just bought the Hair One tonight from Sally's and am going to try it tonight. I bought the Cucmber/Aloe one for normal hair since my hair tends to be on the oily side. Just have a question i was reading the directions and the minumum amount of pumps (since it's in a pump bottle) is 18 that seems a bit excessive. My hair isn't quite to my shoulders. Brit how much did you use when you first used it?


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't like it . I did not notice a difference. I really like is Pureology.


----------



## kapsiuk (Feb 6, 2013)

I use a whitening shampoo (Midnight White) for my malt, followed by Pantene moisturizing conditioner and then spray a little bit of "The Stuff" on her as a leave-in and her hair is pretty good. We can go about 1-2 weeks between baths. 
I recently tried Wen for myself and LOVE it. (I hate to admit it because it's so expensive, but it really DOES live up to all the hype if you ask me.) My hair has never felt more healthy, soft, bouncy and shiny. I have now started using it on Pixel too. I still shampoo her with the same whitening shampoo, but then I skip the Pantene and Stuff, and just use the Wen (fig sent... it's SOOO heavenly!) as a leave-in on her. Her hair is even better now than ever, and I can go a full 2 weeks or more between baths with her. We live very close to the QVC studios in West Chester, PA, so I'm thinking of having her go to a casting call to become their official "Wen girl / doggie"! Wish us luck! And definitely give it a try. It seems people either love it or hate it, but for us, we will never use anything else! (They do have a specially formulated doggie shampoo that is just a tad cheaper, but Chas says you can use the human one on your dog as well. They do suggest you follow it with an oil treatment as well, but I haven't found it necessary so far.)


----------

